# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Breast Express opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Breast Express 
tragedia mam nadzieje, że żadna z was nie stosuje tego typu preparatów .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Breast Express 
> tragedia mam nadzieje, że żadna z was nie stosuje tego typu preparatów .....


Dlaczego? Napisz mi coś więcej o tym preparacie bo moja mama ma zamiar go kupić a tani on nie jest wiec szkoda wyrzucać pieniędzy w błoto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Breast Express 
> tragedia mam nadzieje, że żadna z was nie stosuje tego typu preparatów .....


A dlaczego? To w końcu tylko sproszkowane ziółka, a przynajmniej tak wynika z opisu, nie powinny zaszkodzić. Ja stosuję ten właśnie preparat od 2 miesięcy i przyznam, że efekt mizerny, ale jest. Ponoć na bardziej spektakularny efekt trzeba czekać nawet do 8 miesięcy, zależnie od metabolizmu kobiety. Ma to sens, a że efekt już widzę, zamierzam kupować dalej i wierzyć w cud. Pozdrawiam.

----------

